# LNG Tanker 'Margaret Hill' impounded at Southampton



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

The BBC News website has a photo of the above ship on http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/default.stm - England's big picture pop-up.

The caption reads...



> The liquefied natural gas tanker Margaret Hill is currently at Southampton docks, where it has been barred from leaving by the Environment Agency over suspicions it was heading abroad to be dismantled illegally.


I haven't been able to find any other information about the ship or it's alleged future as yet.


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

Built at Moss, Norway 1974 as 'LNG Challenger'. IMO 7368841. 71804 grt.
Subsequent names 'Pollenger', 'Asake Maru', 'Mystic Lady', 'Hoegh Galleon'.
Sold in 2007 to Maverick LNG Holdings and operated by V Ships UK Ltd., Glasgow who proposed conversion to a floating LNG plant.


----------



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

Nautilus International have this on their website regarding this ship..

http://www.nautilusint.org/News-and-Events/Pages/article.aspx?newsid=30


----------



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

Further information regarding the impounding of this ship...

http://www.ens-newswire.com/ens/aug2009/2009-08-13-02.asp


----------

